
Meow Hash – An Extremely Fast Non-Cryptographic Hash - doppp
https://github.com/cmuratori/meow_hash
======
jibal
I haven't had trouble finding non-cryptographic hashes:
[https://cyan4973.github.io/xxHash/](https://cyan4973.github.io/xxHash/)

How does this compare?

